# One 'bright' Aussie farmer.



## Fern (Feb 11, 2014)

Only an Aussie farmer could have come up with this. oi, oi oi,


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 11, 2014)

Haaa funny!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2014)

Is that real?!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Of course it's real.  He's just a hobby farmer, his day job is as a Climate Model 'Scientist'.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Why doesn't he send to London for his water? 

I find it difficult to believe that isn't a prank ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

Reckon so Phil, any farmer that stupid would have starved at around 16 and judging by his grammar and spelling he did actually go to school at some time.  If ya gonna act stoopid ya gotta write stoopid.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_*Not to mention what the extra hour of sun does to your window coverings*_:sunglass::bigwink:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Reckon so Phil, any farmer that stupid would have starved at around 16 and judging by his grammar and spelling he did actually go to school at some time.  If ya gonna act stoopid ya gotta write stoopid.



I are a collij grajooit. I no wut u meen.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I are a collij grajooit. I no wut u meen.



Are you a climate scientist too Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

dbeyat45 said:


> Are you a climate scientist too Phil?



Sky! Sky pretty! BIG sky! Uh-oh - rain come! Wet! Wet! Ooh, rain gone - hot now! SOOO hot!!!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

Somebody better do something before it's too late . . . !


----------

